# Arowana tank mates



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Thinking of setting up a South American Cichlid tank with a pair of dwarf Arowanas.
The tank is 6x2x2 with a 4`sump. I plan to have an 11x3x3 tank in two years time when I extend
the house.

I know very little about Arowanas but plan to do some serious research in the next few weeks.

I was thinking of some species of Crenichla and or Satanoperco species.

I would appreciate any stocking ideas for the tank.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

There's no such thing as a Dwarf Arowana; there's big, bigger, and OMFG! Minimum tank length for the 3 foot plus _Osteoglossum _species would be 10 feet. _Scleropages _species get over two feet, and might squeeze into an 8 foot long tank. And of course _Arapaima gigas _require a dedicated 10 - 20 thousand gallon container, as that species is capable of exceeding 10 feet.

I will say that, should I ever get a tank the size of Fish Guy's, I would almost certainly have _Arapaima_, as they are the most beautiful species of Family Osteoglossidae, IMO. But I haven't won the lottery yet.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My tank is only 1200 gallons... Not big enough for a gigas...

With aros and tank mates timing is critical. You will have to wait until the aros are atleast 5" before adding cichlids as the cichlids will surely snack on the aros and that's an expensive treat.

I'd also train the aros to eat a floating cichlid pellet as this will help with drop eye and overall health.

When you do add your cichlids be sure they are big enough to not fit in the aros mouth... In reality the two species of cichlid you seem interested in might not be all that good to be with an aro as they are bottom dwelling cichlids and the aro will be at the surface all the time looking down at them and watching the action. It could result in drop eye...

About the very best suggestion I can make is to take all the time in the world and research the heck out of them. A few weeks will not prepare you enough. Wait untill you have your mega tank in the addition of your home before getting them. Life's what happens when you're making other plans... Sure, you can get the 6x2x2 (180 gallons) and keep your aros for a year in it but is that really the responsible thing to do?

As for the "dwarf" aros, I personally have never heard of them but I'm not sure what types of aros you have available to you in Dublin...


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.
I would always class myself as a responsible fish keeper so I might give them a miss.
Never heard of drop eye so I have tons of research to do.

Any oher ideas for a six foot tank. Its driving me mad..


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What fish (cichlids) do you like? And just as important, what fish are available to you?

If you like Satanoperca, you could research them to see what it takes to keep them.

I guess the other question you need to ask yourself is, what do you want out of the tank? A breeding setup, community setup, species only setup, etc.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I don`t want a breeding setup.
I already have this with my Mbuna. The tank did contain Geos at one stage but I broke it down.
Worse mistake ever. All thats in it now are some subadult Mbuna which will me sold on.
This tank is for viewing purposes only..


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

How do you even acquire an arapaima? I know that guy in Canada with the 50,000 gallon tank has one, but I remember even Jeremy Wade had problems being able to catch one. Yet they are able to import them for fish tanks?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are somewhat easy to obtain. Do a google search.

To the OP:

What is it are you looking for? A predator? Cichlids? Something that will stop people in their tracks, or something for your enjoyment?

There's a lot you can do with a 6x2x2.

Do you like catfish? You can dedicate that tank to one really awesome catfish...

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=354


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

could go for a tiger fish. African for unusual or Indonesian for owner responsive. A dovi or a bgk as they are just cool. Some people may spot a trend with my suggestions for fish but i just love my ones so much. Sorry lol.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I love Catfish and used to be a Syno freak at one stage.
I want Something that stands out. There are three other tanks dedicated to Mbuna and breeding.
I also have some Victorian fry and could be tempted to grow them on but I would be more interested
in something that stands out. Besides..Victorians are hard to come by over here. My two species
would look rather **** on their own and then they will kill each other when adult.

Any input and suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

RRasco said:


> How do you even acquire an arapaima? I know that guy in Canada with the 50,000 gallon tank has one, but I remember even Jeremy Wade had problems being able to catch one. Yet they are able to import them for fish tanks?


A LFS here had two 12" juveniles for sale about five years ago. $1500 each. They sold within a week.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*Similis*

If it was me, and I had access to many of the fish you guys have access to I would do a community tank based around a small species of Amazonian ray, small school of geos and a small school of Angels.

Or

I would do a dwarf pike, Laetacara and small eartheater setup. Very complex aquascape with roots, driftwood, a few large Amazon swords, and lots of leaf litter. Add in two large schools of high bodied tetras and a couple of nice plecos and you would have a very interesting an active tank.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I am regretting bringing up the Pirarucu. However, Fish Guy, a 1200 gallon tank would just be temporary, I'd be getting a bigger tank later!! :wink: :lol: 

For *similis*, I would build a tank around 5-6 _Acarichthys heckeli_, they're not likely to spawn and are an active and showy species. Perhaps a couple of schools of larger Tetras from the appropriate region, and get some catfish advice over on Planetcatfish (I'm really not much of a catfish person). Other Cichlids, I'm having trouble thinking of some. The _Mesonauta _species tend to stay higher in the water column, and might do all right. Some of them are actually more than just silver and black.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> *Similis*
> 
> I would do a dwarf pike, Laetacara and small eartheater setup. Very complex aquascape with roots, driftwood, a few large Amazon swords, and lots of leaf litter. Add in two large schools of high bodied tetras and a couple of nice plecos and you would have a very interesting an active tank.


This sounds interesting.
Never kept and Pikes before but they are stunnig fish.

The Heckeli might be an option. When I broke the tank down in March I had two wild Heckeli
in the tank. I also had about sixty wild Corydoras that I imported from Columbia.
Gave then away for a song. I still kick myself when I think what I did.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Guess I'll be building me a bigger pond and throwing in some arapaima, because that would just be badass.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

RRasco said:


> Guess I'll be building me a bigger pond and throwing in some arapaima, because that would just be badass.


If only we had the climate over here. :lol: :lol:

Here is the tank as it is now.






All these Mbuna bar the Elongatus will be sold or moved on.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Just been offered two as yet unknown species of Arowana for free.
One is 4 " and the other is 16".

So fewking tempted..


----------

